# How many children has Sarah Beeny got?



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

Just channel hopping and saw Sarah Beeny...and she's pregnant again! I don't think I've ever seen her on a programme in the past 10 years where she wasn't pregnant!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 28, 2010)

Umm, who is Sarah Beeny?


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2010)

here you go ally x

http://www.sarahbeeny.com/

she does programmes on channel 4 about properties


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Just channel hopping and saw Sarah Beeny...and she's pregnant again! I don't think I've ever seen her on a programme in the past 10 years where she wasn't pregnant!



This will be her fifth Northey


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 28, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing !


----------



## bev (Sep 28, 2010)

I also saw the programme and thought exactly the same!Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 28, 2010)

I do believe she has a hell of a fan club!
In answer to your question I think it's 74!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol yeah she always seems to be pregnant doesnt she? I dont think she carries off the look particularly well though..... Catty I know haha


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's odd how she usually films one scene heavily pregnant and the next she'll be flat again.

She has her datign website for professionals too. You'd think she wouldn't have time to get pregnant !!! 

Rob


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 29, 2010)

We've noticed the same thing!  Hubby always goes - "She's pregnant again!!!!!!!!"  The last time I saw her she was in someone's house that was practically falling down.  Hubby was most concerned!! "Should she really be doing that.........??!!"


----------



## ypauly (Sep 29, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm sara beeny





As you were folks.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

ypauly said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm sara beeny
> 
> As you were folks.



It wasn't you, was it? (Don't answer that!)


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

ypauly said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm sara beeny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well at least you will have no bother getting her pregnant


----------



## ypauly (Sep 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It wasn't you, was it? (Don't answer that!)


I wish lol


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well at least you will have no bother getting her pregnant



Wouldn't she notice?


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Wouldn't she notice?



maybe give it a few months and she may clock on


----------

